# Can anyone give me an idea what breeds of chickens?



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I apologize for the poor pictures - We had 6 hens and 1 rooster brought to the rescue and I have no idea what breeds they maybe ? The hens are 4 to 5 months and are just starting to lay- The rooster is a year old - they are all friendly and used to people - We are planning to let them free range during the day and lock them up for safety at night - What do I need to feed them ?? Any other care they need? I have not had chickens for years and they ones I had were in a coop not free range. Any help, information, advice appreciated.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

A real mixed bag, is what you have! Guessing about breeds, in the top pic, the barred might be a barred rock; beside her might be a Rhode Island; next to her, I'm not sure, maybe a black Orpington; next photo, speckled girl with her mouth open, might be a Danish Leghorn, if her legs are yellow and her eggs are white; barred is too blurry to see more of; the buff, I'm not sure; big black hen with a big comb, I don't know; and the rooster, I really don't know, but by his build he has laying breeds in his blood. 

Layer feed from the feed store will do, and free ranging depends on whether predators have access. Predators = dogs, cats, coyotes, bears, hawks, weasels, cougars.... 

Looks like the rooster has scaly leg mites. If they are all from the same place, they all might, to some degree. Gail Damerow says: "...they can be controlled by brushing perches and chickens' legs once a month with a mixture of one part kerosene to two parts linseed oil" or "ivermectin...1/4cc by mouth. Since the withdrawal time is not known, ivermectin should not be used on birds kept for meat or eggs." --The Chicken Health Handboook


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I see some barred rock and Rhode Island reds. I am not sure what the light colored rooster is.


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The white one is a light Brama. The black with black legs is a Maran.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I looked at those rooster legs too, Goat_in_Himmel, and thought mites at first. It's hard to tell from the pic, but it looks more like feathers to me. 

Goathiker suggested Black Maran for one. I looked that breed up, and they do have "feathered shanks" and come in a variety of colors and are quite popular.

Likely they are a mix of breeds, but Maran seems like a good possibility for at least part of the mix. People do mix breeds up a lot. 

Egg color will give you some clues too.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

The rooster does have feathered legs and feet - I will try to get some better pix but they are pretty active - actually came from 2 different places - people having to move and wanting to make sure the chix they raised would not be dinner-Predators are not normally a problem during the daylight hours - they will be in an oak grove so even flying predators should not be a big problem - locked up at night for protection from predators.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I see Barred Rock, Auracana (the grey and brown in 2nd and 4th pics....you should get some green or blue eggs!), the black looks like a Black Orpington, and 5th pic down looks like an Auracan mix (we have some that look like that)


----------



## cher1190 (Aug 9, 2013)

*chickens breed*

the one with the golden pretty feathers is a Golden Wyndotte, the black and white striped is a barred rock, and the others im not sure of, possibly a mix of some.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

kccjer said:


> I see Barred Rock, Auracana (the grey and brown in 2nd and 4th pics....you should get some green or blue eggs!), the black looks like a Black Orpington, and 5th pic down looks like an Auracan mix (we have some that look like that)


LOL -- I almost mentioned Araucana ...mix. Didn't want to be biased -- I had some years ago before the breeds were standardized into Araucana, Americauna, and the "mutt" Easter Eggers that also lay blue and green eggs (or brown or tan....) You might want to research those breeds. Does that rooster have a tail??? He may be part Araucana and Maran? If you get any blue or green eggs, it would be safe to call the ones that laid them "Easter Eggers."

Whatever they are, enjoy them!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Craigs list


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

That sure looks like my boy Floyd - He even has the feathered legs down the side and some on his feet- I think 2 of the hens are black Marans - they have black feathers with a metallic green sheen to them and black legs-one layed a very dark brown egg - Yes one hen is a Barred Rock - She is a silly girl - tonight everyone went in the barn except her - she had to go onto the roof of the barn - took 20 minutes to talk her down and into the barn where she would be safe - she may have a blonde brain -


----------

